# Wow, it's a lot of work trying to find a puppy



## Steve Kipp (May 11, 2014)

Ricci, my first Vizsla passed away in September at 13. It was a great 13 years but I got him from a BYB from a guy at work; then I didn't know any better. Now I know better as Ricci had Hip and other health problems starting around 4 y/o. Anyway, now I'm doing it the right way but trying to research the breeders, finding a breeder to has a litter coming up without a long waiting list, etc is taking a whole lot of time! Wow :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, and good luck with your search!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Time is your friend. Take plenty of it. Go to the bigger regional dog shows. Talk to the breeders there. Let them know you had a Vizsla before and want a quality dog this time.

He or she is out there. They will live with you 15 plus years. Get the best you can for your lifestyle.

Good luck.
RBD


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I was stunned at the amount of effort and time it took, too. As you already know, it is worth every moment. Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It definitely is a lot of work, but it is worth it when you finally get the dog you were meant to have. I took a year and I know of others who waited much much longer. If you find a breeder you really click with, it's worth waiting for a litter next year. 

What area are you looking in and what do you want your dog for? Companion, hunter, show, agility, etc. Maybe we can help you refine your search method.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If looking 4 a hunting V - go to hunt tests & field trials in your area - you will meet owners - trainers & breeders that only want the best 4 their breed - the vast majority when asked a ? - will talk your ear off with great advice - there a lot of great hobby breeders out there that do not advertise and this is the only way to find them


----------



## Steve Kipp (May 11, 2014)

einspänner said:


> It definitely is a lot of work, but it is worth it when you finally get the dog you were meant to have. I took a year and I know of others who waited much much longer. If you find a breeder you really click with, it's worth waiting for a litter next year.
> 
> What area are you looking in and what do you want your dog for? Companion, hunter, show, agility, etc. Maybe we can help you refine your search method.


Basically a companion, some hunting but I'm by no means a hard core hunter and don't really have any land to hunt right now anyway so it would be all on released birds. Ricci was never much of a hunter, looking back on it, I probably should have gotten in to SAR with him, that seemed to be his instinct. I just didn't pick up on it . Well actually I did but I just couldn't get the interest. I'm here in Kansas City. I've also entertained the idea of switching over to a GSP thinking with a different breed I wouldn't expect the dog to be Ricci II, however I know the Vizsla is just an _all around_ better dog...the GSP probably has the edge in the field though.. Maybe I'm opening a can of worms so scratch that last statement.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I know of a litter or two that should be pretty close to you, PM me if you are interested. They will be good hunting dogs/field trial candidates. There is a litter on the ground now, in Kentucky, and a litter coming up in Missouri as well. These are from quality breeders. 

Also, rescue is in your area and that may be an option. I'm just a couple hours west of you.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Steve said:


> ... I've also entertained the idea of switching over to a GSP thinking with a different breed I wouldn't expect the dog to be Ricci II, ...


Here's the qualifying question: when you're going down the street and you see someone with a V, how do you feel? If it's "Ohhh ... a Vizsla!!", then forget about getting anything else.


----------



## Steve Kipp (May 11, 2014)

Bob said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > ... I've also entertained the idea of switching over to a GSP thinking with a different breed I wouldn't expect the dog to be Ricci II, ...
> ...


So true, so true


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

My experience was that breeders are very wary of anyone who calls looking for available puppies. When we started networking, with the goal of "finding the right dog for us, sometime in the next 6-18 months" we soon got a call about a WONDERFUL litter that had been born the day before. So don't put too much stock in official wait times. Go to where the great dogs are and meet lots of people. 

Sorry for your loss. Hope that you can help fill that big whole in your heart with a new bundle of energy....


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

It's kind of a double-sword... 

Because it was a little difficult, I stumbled upon a couple of puppy mills. I was duped by and lost my deposit on one breeder that may or may not be a mill. At the least, they were terrible breeders and worse business people.

On the other hand, it is nice that the community is close and requires some networking and effort to get a V. I also like being part of any cool sub-culture 8)


----------

